# EIC in breeds other than labs



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I was wondering if breeds other than labs are likely to have EIC. My son has an English Setter that the vet is testing it now. All other tests such as thyroid,diabetes etc have been ruled out as to the dogs problem. After hunting a while the dog seems to have a seizure and goes down. She has been checked for epileptsy and this has come back negetive also. Any ideas! Thanks.


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

EIC does not cause seizures. The dogs legs will go weak and his/her back-end will wobble or fall over. The dog will remain alert, though. This is what happens with my EIC lab. He is typically up on his front legs trying to continue to move but his back legs are just jello. There is a link to a video of a dog with EIC at the link below.

http://www.vdl.umn.edu/vdl/ourservices/ ... /home.html


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess that what the dog has may not be a seizure. For lack of a better term that is What I called it. She starts to look confused before she goes down. She will stop and lay down and pants real hard as though she is hot, even in the snow. She has been given sugar water at times during the hunt because the vet thought it was low sugar levels. After a rest and a slow walk back to the pickup she seems to be fine.Any help or ideas.
Thanks
She seems to be wobbley before she lays down in the field.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Dogs that display or are affected by EIC actually don't know it themselves. Many accounts of an EIC collapse show the dog attempting to run and pull themselves around by their front legs, not actually going down fully.

My thoughts, and it's very general, would be a heart related issue or lung capability with getting enough oxygen to the blood causing a collapse.

Good luck in your quest to find what's going on. I'd recommend seeing a university that specializes in K9's for them to do a work up. Generally they have much more experience in diagnosing problems like these.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I have had my dog fall over twice while hunting pheasants. Both incidents happen about two years apart and were during pheasant hunting. It really didn't look like the video, It almost like he had hurt his foot/pad after a few minutes the dog was ok. I don't know if it is EIC or not.


----------

